# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Wifi στο ασανσέρ

## giwrgos9

Καλημέρα
Θέλω να βάλω wifi στο ασανσέρ. Το ρούτερ θα βρίσκεται στο κοινόχρηστο δωμάτιο στην ταράτσα σε απόσταση 18 μέτρα από το ισόγειο. 
Θα ήθελα μια πρόταση για ρούτερ με αρκετά δυνατό wifi για να φτάνει άνετα μέχρι κάτω.

----------


## kioan

Δεδομένου ότι το φρεάτιο είναι κενός χώρος, το ιδανικό θα ήταν στην οροφή του φρεατίου (και μέσα σε αυτό) να τοποθετηθεί μία κεραία με τον λοβό ακτινοβολίας στραμμένο προς τα κάτω.
πχ μια κεραία τύπου flat panel θα κάλυπτε άνετα όλο το φρεάτιο. 


Αλλά μπορείς για αρχή να δοκιμάσεις και με ένα απλό omni WiFi κεραιάκι τοποθετημένο οριζόντια στην οροφή του φρεατίου, το οποίο πιθανότατα θα το καλύπτει μιας και μιλάμε για σχετικά μικρή απόσταση σε ευθεία γραμμή και χωρίς εμπόδια.

----------


## mikemtb

Μην ξεχνάτε ότι η καμπίνα δημιουργεί κλωβο...
Μία δοκιμή με την κεραία στο πάνω μέρος, εσωτερικά φυσικά του φρεατιου θα σε πείσει. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## SV1EDG

Αν μου επιτρέπεις, για ποιόν λόγο το χρειάζεσαι ?

----------


## giwrgos9

Για IP κάμερα

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλημέρα
> Θέλω να βάλω wifi στο ασανσέρ. Το ρούτερ θα βρίσκεται στο κοινόχρηστο δωμάτιο στην ταράτσα σε απόσταση 18 μέτρα από το ισόγειο. 
> Θα ήθελα μια πρόταση για ρούτερ με αρκετά δυνατό wifi για να φτάνει άνετα μέχρι κάτω.



Ρεύμα από πού παίρνει;

----------


## rama

Ταπεινή γνώμη μου, άσε τα wifi. Βάλε καλώδιο που θα αναδιπλώνεται όσο μετακινείται η καμπίνα, παράλληλα με τις υπόλοιπες συνδέσεις ελέγχου της καμπίνας, και θα είσαι ΟΚ

----------

